# Mehrtagestour Kassel Hühnfeld und Umgebung



## stonedenture (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo aus der Pfalz,

aufgrund Jobwechsels ist einer von uns nach Hünfeld gezogen. Wir wollen möchste Woche eine 3 Tages Tour in der Umgebung (rhön/kassel etc) machen. Leider kennen wir uns hier gar nicht aus. Hat jemand Ideen? Übernachtung und Einkehr in Hütten wäre genial! Fahrtechnisch ist fast alles drin. Schön wäre ein hoher Trailanteil. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand sowas schon mal gemacht und ein gpx für uns.

Grüße aus Wachenheim/Weinstraße


----------

